# Seeking Psychological Interpretation Help



## Rebecca (Sep 25, 2004)

I am looking for a direct psychological interpretation of the following letter. Although many details/facts are missing, based on just what is written here, what is your interpretation? I have been asked to do this by the author of the letter because he wants to understand himself better.  I am following through on the request and asking anyone here who is willing and able to assist to do so.  It would be greatly appreciated.
*************************************************************

Well, 

I would like to thank you very much for the good times, unfortunetly, this 
weekend was a BAD one for me. The reason I don't tell you all is, well, 
trust me, you don't want to know. I keep quiet so as to still protect what 
little friend I have chosen to keep. 

You kept telling me to go to you if I needed help, well, I did and now, I'm 
getting s*** for it. I needed to be alone last night and filter in what I 
wrote to you a bit, which you can forget I wrote 'cause I needed an opinion and got s*** on instead. 

I have a feeling that maby, just maybe, all this anger from you stems from the fact that you DON'T want me to be in Love with another women, but, that IS the case. There is alot you don't know, that I haven't told you, but here's a final hint, I DO Love her with all I have and, that ain't about to change. 

In case you are wondering, it's not my bed that's not as comfortable as it 
used to be, it's me, I've realised this weekend that, only SHE can do.... 

You thought I could be mean before, well... have a nice life... 

PS: If you understand my frustration, then their's no prob (I'm allowed to 
have it just like everybody is, I just know it), otherwise, don't call me, 
I'll call you.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi, Rebecca, and welcome to PsychLinks Online.

Blind interpretation of a letter, personality test, handwriting sample, or anything else with no context is a bit of a fool's game, meaning one probably has as much chance of being totally off base as being close to the mark.

Having said that, my impressions:
the writer is more than a little bitter - he feels let down by you (or whoever the letter was written to -- for now, I'll assume you were the intended recipient) in some way and specifically feels tricked: "You kept telling me to go to you if I needed help, well, I did and now, I'm getting s*** for it."
the author is telling you that he is in love with another woman and feels that you are angry at him because of that and unwilling to accept it
he feels that he has been accused of being mean and is basically, in anger perhaps, saying, "you ain't seen nothing yet"
he wants out of whatever relationship he and you have had
he keeps implying that you think you know more about him than you really do know -- that he has not told you everything about him, whatever that means[/list:u]


----------

